# ,  / > SW >     SW-

## amator

SW  ,   ,      .    TA7358   2-       ,   .      2-     ,     ,       ,      .            .      ,     SW-           . (     }.              ,      .           .  ,    .       .    IC3  pin          ,   ,           ,     .     BAR64.    ,    .   BAV70     9+40    .   ,       IC7  .      .    Q13    3.3     .  IC7       ,    .  56 ,   .  ,       . 

  ,        -.       ,    .    R66  -      . 
 ,   ,    ,       .   ,     . 
       ,       .   . 
 .

----------

AlexeyTT, F304, LY4OO, R5FM, RV4LX, RZ9UD, UA9JSJ, ur7hfo, UV5EVY, UY1IF,  1967

----------


## VICTORY

.  .      .    .     1  4    .

----------


## UY1IF

> .  .


        ,  , -    !

----------


## 3,14RAT

> .   .
>  .


 ,      56   .   ,          0,1 ?
 .     2-       ?

----------


## 3,14RAT

, ... 
   ,        SW2015.    .

----------

